# new sig please



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

just something awesome with the diaz bothers, and if theres room for more then sonnen would fit nicely in there too.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> just something awesome with the diaz bothers, and if theres room for more then sonnen would fit nicely in there too.



Gave it a try! 
Couldn't fit Sonnen in there..i think the Diaz Brothers should keep it in the family!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> Gave it a try!
> Couldn't fit Sonnen in there..i think the Diaz Brothers should keep it in the family!


you dear sir have won my heart rep and creds coming your way, what code do i put in for my sig to work though?


----------

